# restposten-seiler.de ?? Martin Seiler



## Alex_Köln (4 November 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem TV und habe mich bei den kleinanzeigen von ebay umgeschaut und gesehen das man auch suchen kann (z.B. Suche TV xy ) dort habe ich eine Suchanfrage gestellt. Nach zwei Tagen kam dann eine Meldung von restposten-seiler.de zu einem echt guten Preis. Dort habe ich angerufen und es ging der Herr Seiler dran. Der Sagte mir das man die Ware auch abholen kann, allerdings in Freiburg und zwar jeden Montag muss man nur einen Termin vereinbaren. Da ich aber 450km von Freiburg entfernt wohne kam es für mich nicht in frage. Er schlug mir vor die Ware zu verschicken versichert mit dhl ich müsste das Geld aber per Blitzüberweisung überweisen da das Geld bis Montag auf seinem Konto sein muss sonst ist ist die Reservierung für das gerät aufgehoben und das Gerät wir verkauft. Der Herr Martin Seiler hat sich am Telefon sehr seriös angehört und konnte  schnell auf meine Fragen antworten das Geld soll auf ein Mainzer KSK konto mit seinem Namen. 
Hinzuzufügen ist das das eigentlich ein B2B Unternehmen ist vielleicht läuft das alles anders. Der Ferseher stammt wohl aus einer Firmen Auflösung, er hat mir die genaue Laufzeit genannt ob Kratzer dran sind wie gesagt er konnte mir alles beantworten.
Hab auch schon die Domain gecheckt für mich scheint alles ok zu sein. Hab auch schon alle Mitarbeiter Gegoogelt, geBingt oder bei jahoo gesucht keine verdächtigte Einträge.
Eine Rechnung hat er mir auch schon geschickt sieht auch gut aus. Braucht ihr noch Infos?

Eigentlich will ich nur wissen was ihr dazu meint? zu der Firma? würdet ihr auch dort bestellen?  

Über eure Meinung würde ich mich freuen
Danke


----------



## Goblin (4 November 2012)

Lass die Finger da weg



> würdet ihr auch dort bestellen


Ich mit Sicherheit nicht


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2012)

Ich kann Dir über die Seriosität der Fa. nichts sagen, möglicherweise tue ich der Fa auch unrecht, aber stell Dir mal die Frage ob Du einem sympatisch aussehendem Herrn in der Fußgängerzone sagen wir mal 800.-€ in die Hand drücken würdest auf das Versprechen hin Dir am Montag einen Fernseher vorbeizubringen ...


----------



## Alex_Köln (4 November 2012)

Hier ein google link.

http://www.google.de/search?client=...oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&ei=fX-WUIjTIYvjtQaF94CoBA

Hier kann man einige Produkte sehen die der Händler Anbietet.

Fällt euch den was merkwürdiges auf der Seite auf? Gibt es irgendetwas konkretes was euch auffällt?
Ich mein einfach zu sagen "nein" ist leicht. Ich bin mir auch unsicher aber auch einerseits nicht aber ein konkreter Hinweis wäre toll.

http://www.restposten-seiler.de/about/


----------



## jupp11 (4 November 2012)

Alex_Köln schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendetwas konkretes was euch auffällt?


Laut DENIC ist die Seite erst seit dem 25.10.2012 registriert.
http://www.restposten-seiler.de/unternehmen/


> Uns gibt es nun schon seit 2006 im Bereich des Restposten Handels.


Für diese Behauptung findet sich keinerlei Beweis. Ebenso findet Google nichts über den angeblichen Domaininhaber mit einer sehr merkwürdigen Adresse


> Domaininhaber: M. S.
> Adresse: Petersfeld 93
> PLZ: 4730
> Ort: Raeren
> Land: DE


Was denn nun? DE= Deutschland oder Raeren = Belgien ?

Mein Rat: Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Alex_Köln (4 November 2012)

Die Adresse ist auch was mir sofort aufgefallen ist und diese Handynummer?
Auf der Seite findet man auch eine Händler-ID kann man mit ihr was anfangen?
Ich dachte man kann gar nicht das Erstellungsdatum raus finden? das Datum sagt doch nur was über die letzte Aktualisierung? oder irre ich mich dort hatte auch dieses Datum gesehen.


----------



## jupp11 (4 November 2012)

Alex_Köln schrieb:


> das Datum sagt doch nur was über die letzte Aktualisierung?


Grundsätzlich ja,  aber da es keinerlei sonstige Infos gibt, kann man vom Anmeldedatum ausgegehen.
Die angeblichen Referenzen http://www.restposten-seiler.de/referenzen/  beginnen am 26.10.
Ob  sie echt sind wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn du unbedingt dein Geld riskieren willst, dann zu,  aber eine  Empfehlung wirst du hier nicht bekommen.


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2012)

Alex_Köln schrieb:


> ... Gibt es irgendetwas konkretes was euch auffällt?
> Ich mein einfach zu sagen "nein" ist leicht. Ich bin mir auch unsicher aber auch einerseits nicht aber ein konkreter Hinweis wäre toll.


An einer Seite muß Dir nichts auffallen. Ich kann Dir auch einen perfekt designten Zettel in die Hand drücken daß ich Dir am Montag einen Fernseher vorbeibringe wenn Du mir am Mittwoch vorher 800.-€ gibst.
Du kriegst auch eine Quittung ...
Wenn Du den Job hier lange genug machst brauchst Du keine konkreten Haken an irgendwelchen Seiten mehr um zu sagen "Finger weg"
Jupp hat Dir jetzt noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten präsentiert.
Wir können Dich nicht davon abhalten Deine Kohle zu riskieren, wir würden es nicht ...


----------



## Alex_Köln (4 November 2012)

Ok danke für die Tipps,
Den Typen am Telefon meinte, dass das Gerät bereits Reserviert ist und das wenn ich das Gerät nicht kaufe Kosten auf mich zukommen. Ich habe in den AGBs gelesen und dort steht nichts von irgendwelchen kosten bei nicht kauf. Wie sieht da die Rechtslage aus? Kennt ihr euch da aus? das hat er mir telefonisch gesagt. Was sagt ihr Dazu? oder sit das nur ein Druckmittel? nach dem motto nicht Nachdenken kaufen.
Danke für die Tipps


----------



## jupp11 (4 November 2012)

Ein weitere Merkwürdigkeit:  Google Maps liefert für die angeblichen Adressen in   Registrierung und Impressum nur ein grünes Feld
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...54&biw=1024&bih=594&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Ein Handynummer als einzige telefonische Geschäftsverbindung ist ebenfalls nicht gerade übermäßig vertrauenwerweckend....


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2012)

Alex_Köln schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr Dazu?


 
DAS >>>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also wenn Du den jetzt immer noch für seriös hältst ist Dir nicht zu helfen.
Der kann Dir gar nichts!
Du bist Verbraucher und damit hast Du ein Rückgaberecht (wenn wir mal unterstellen daß schon ein Vertrag existieren würde was er nicht tut). Da könntest Du das Teil liefern lassen und wieder zurückschicken. Auf Kosten des Händlers ...


----------



## Alex_Köln (4 November 2012)

Das Problem er hat mir bereits einen Kaufvertrag zu gesendet.
Und ich soll am Montag per Blitzüberweisung überweisen sonst folgen kosten weil das Lager geräumt werden muss und er anderen Interessenten abgesagt hat. Was ich natürlich schon komisch fand. Werde gleich eine email schreiben und vom kauf zurücktreten. Mal gucken was dann passiert.

Werde ihn mal wegen den Ungereimtheiten konfrontieren und eine Abholung vorschlagen mal gucken was er sagt.


----------



## BenTigger (4 November 2012)

Wenn das Gerät wirklich so günstig ist, dass ich das unbedingt haben möchte, würde ich für 900KM ca. 80€uro Sprit einkalkulieren und das Gerät selbst abholen. Wenn das dann schon zu teuer wird, würde ich doch lieber beim Fachhändler vor Ort kaufen, da die Garantieleistung dann auch einfacher wird. Impressum sagt aus, Standort Belgien. Alleine deswegen wäre ich schon, zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit, nicht bereit vorher Geld zu überweisen. Er kann mir das ganze ja auch auf Rechnung liefern und ich zahle bei Erhalt oder per Nachnahme.
Macht er nicht? dann soll er mr den Buckel runterrutschen. Lieber woanders 200 Euro mehr bezahlt als bei dubiosen Internethändlern dann 800 Euro in den Sand gesetzt zu haben. Da ist der Fernseher bein Fachhändler dann immer noch 600 Euro günstiger


----------



## BenTigger (4 November 2012)

Alex_Köln schrieb:


> Das Problem er hat mir bereits einen Kaufvertrag zu gesendet.


 
Hast du den Kaufvertrag bereits unterschrieben?

Moment, gebe mir mal deine Adresse. Ich sende dir dann ein paar Kaufverträge zu. Wenn du dann nicht zahlst, was da drin steht, sende ich dir Schadensersatzanforderungen zu.

Merkst du worauf ich hinaus will? Nur das zusenden eines Vertrages bedeutet nicht, dass der dann bereits gültig ist. Erst wenn ich Geld überweise oder den Kaufvertrag unterschrieben zurücksende, dann ist es ein gültiger in beiderseitigen Einvernehmen abgeschlossener Vertrag.

Aber wie gesagt, abholen ist das sicherste, wenn der Fernseher wirklich so günstig ist. Aber nicht alleine. Nimm eine Begleitung als Zeuge mit.


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2012)

Tigger, und wenn, er ist Verbraucher!
14 Tage Rückgaberecht egal ob er da schon was unterschrieben hat.
Wenn er vorher zurücktritt soll sich der Händler freuen, spart er sich 2x Frachtkosten
(vorausgesetzt der ist seriös)
Und Abholung gegen Bares - wenn Du partout mit diesem Händler noch Geschäfte machen willst - warum nicht in Belgien, liegt näher an Köln ...
Aber ich würde Dir raten eine massive Eichenbohle zu suchen und den Kopf solange dagegenzuschlagen bis Du vernünftig wirst.
Momentan stellst Du m.E. das Paradebeispiel von "Gier frißt Hirn" dar.


----------



## Nanni (5 November 2012)

Hier stehen ja nun genug Hinweise, warum man diese "Firma" meiden sollte. Allein die Androhung von Kosten bei Nichtkauf würde mir reichen, die Finger davon zu lassen bzw. vom Vertrag zurück zu treten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 November 2012)

Alex_Köln schrieb:


> ich bin auf der suche nach einem TV und habe mich bei den kleinanzeigen von ebay umgeschaut


Ist schon eine sehr erstaunliche Kaufkultur, die anscheinend immer beliebter wird. Da drängen sich mir prinzipielle Fragen auf.

Wieso kauft man eigentlich einen Restposten über eine Kleinanzeige?
Wie billig soll so ein verschrammter TV (dessen Herkunft nicht zwingend geklärt ist) eigentlich sein?
Wer wickelt im Schadenfall die Gewährleistung ab?
Letztes WE habe ich mir auch ein kleines TV-Gerät ausgesucht. Im Internet gibt es so Suchmaschinen, die den Bedürfnissen angepasste Geräte empfehen. Für einen kleinen Raum brauchte ich nur ein 32"-Gerät und da wurde ich doch sehr schnell fündig. Es ist ein 200Hz-LED-Blacklight von Philips geworden, den ich statt für 649 € (EVP) für schlappe 389 € bei Amazon gekauft habe. Versandkosten fallen nicht an und weil auch noch eine Belkin Aktion neben her lief, ist ein WLAN Internet Adapter für 60 € gratis dabei.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## webfuchs (8 November 2012)

auchhier wird vor dieser seite gewarnt:

https://www.onlineshopsiegel.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=26

und

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_7657p1

aslo besser die Finger weg lasen


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2012)

Der Vollständigkeit halber würde ich noch erwähnen, dass man bei so einem dubiosen Unternehmen (keine Rechtsform angegeben u.s.w., s. oben die verschiedenen Ungereimtheiten...) auch nicht bei persönlicher Abholung kaufen sollte. Selbst wenn Ware ausgehändigt wird, kann man anhand der hier sehr zweifelhaften Begleitumstände über die Herkunft der Ware nicht sicher sein.

Denkbar sind u.a. folgende Varianten:

a) Es handelt sich um "vom LKW gefallene" (also gestohlene) Ware. In diesem Fall wäre man bei polizeilicher Ermittlung in der Pflicht, die Ware ersatzlos herauszugeben. Den Schadenersatz (erstatteter Kaufpreis) müsste man auf zivilrechtlichem Weg vom Täter einklagen. Mit vorhersehbarem Ergebnis: der geht in Privatinsolvenz, und so weiter.

b) Es handelt sich um angebliche "Markenware", die jedoch gefälscht ist ("Plagiate"). Insbesondere in China wird eine große Zahl solcher Waren hergestellt und illegal weltweit verkauft. Man bekommt dann i.d.R. mindere Qualität, das Marken-TV entpuppt sich als billige Flimmerkiste und ist nach 2 Monaten defekt, und man bekommt weder Ersatz noch Support vom Hersteller.

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Google-Maps-Suche am angegebenen Ort in Belgien auf dem grünen Rasen endet, ist jedoch auch die Variante c) denkbar: es wird kassiert, aber nichts geliefert. Die Tatsache, dass eine "Blitzüberweisung" gefordert wird, wirft den Verdacht auf, dass es sich um ein Muli-Konto handelt. Mehr über Mulis:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Muli
In dem Fall würde das Konto nicht lange leben, der Endempfänger des Geldes bleibt dabei aber im Dunkeln.

Solche Fake-Shops hatten wir schon wiederholt. Erst in diesem Sommer wurde eine ganze Bande solcher Fakeshop-Betreiber verurteilt.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2012)

Ein ähnlich dubioser Shop, jedoch wohl von einer anderen verantwortlichen Gruppe (andere Handschrift, anderer Hoster):
resposten-insolvenzwaren24.de
(man beachte die Schreibweise: "resposten" ohne t nach dem s)
Das Forum bei onlineshopsiegel.de warnt bereits davor, wegen der dubiosen Angaben im Impressum.
https://www.onlineshopsiegel.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=722

Typisch bei solchen Fakeshops ist immer wieder, dass man unvollständige Angaben im Impressum findet: keine Steuernummer, und von der "Firma" gibt es keine Rechtsform. GmbH? UG? eK? Oder was?
Auch die unterschiedlichen Adressangaben im Impressum und im Domain-whois der DENIC werfen Fragen auf.


----------



## Geschädigter702 (10 November 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe beim besagten Händler am 30.10. einen 55Zoll LED Flachbildfernseher erworben und auch per Blitzüberweisung bezahlt und warte bis heute vergebens auf meine Ware. Auf e-mail Anfragen wird nicht reagiert und ans Telefon geht auch niemand mehr bzw. ist nicht mehr erreichbar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Am 31. Oktober wurde mir der Zahlungseingang bestätigt und am 2. Novemer wurde mir der Versand bestätigt. Jedoch passiert ist noch nichts.


Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2012)

Geschädigter702 schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun?


Anwalt einschalten, der neben zivilen Bemühungen parallel auch eine Strafanzeige anstößt.


> einen 55Zoll LED Flachbildfernseher


Wie ist die genaue Gerätebezeichnung und wie viel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## HeiligerGeist (10 November 2012)

Ich bitte alle Betroffenen dringend um Kontaktaufnahme. Es ist selbst einem alten Fuchs wie mir passiert, reingelegt worden zu sein. Auch ich habe bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen etwas gesucht, dann kam die Info von Frau Marion Detamble per Mail (s. Impressum), daß das Paket letzten Freitag verschickt worden sei, nun das sind jetzt 8 Tage her. Seit einigen Tagen ist die Handy-Nummer des suspekten Herrn nicht mehr erreichbar. Meine Nr. ist 0172 - XXXXX, aber bitte nur von 14 - 24 Uhr anrufen.

[Modedit by Hippo: Die Veröffentlichung von Klarnamen, Telefonnummern und Mailadressen ist hier nicht gestattet. Bitte anmelden und Kontaktaufnahme per PN (Unterhaltung)]


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2012)

HeiligerGeist schrieb:


> ....dringend um Kontaktaufnahme.


Dann von Fuchs zu Fuchs schon mal vorweg - es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage (nur falls dir so was vorschwebt!)


----------



## HeiligerGeist (12 November 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Dann von Fuchs zu Fuchs schon mal vorweg - es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage (nur falls dir so was vorschwebt!)


Nein, schwebt mir nicht vor. Aber man kann sich doch austauschen, oder?


----------



## HeiligerGeist (12 November 2012)

HeiligerGeist schrieb:


> Ich bitte alle Betroffenen dringend um Kontaktaufnahme. Es ist selbst einem alten Fuchs wie mir passiert, reingelegt worden zu sein. Auch ich habe bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen etwas gesucht, dann kam die Info von Frau Marion Detamble per Mail (s. Impressum), daß das Paket letzten Freitag verschickt worden sei, nun das sind jetzt 8 Tage her. Seit einigen Tagen ist die Handy-Nummer des suspekten Herrn nicht mehr erreichbar. Meine Nr. ist 0172 - XXXXX, aber bitte nur von 14 - 24 Uhr anrufen.
> 
> [Modedit by Hippo: Die Veröffentlichung von Klarnamen, Telefonnummern und Mailadressen ist hier nicht gestattet. Bitte anmelden und Kontaktaufnahme per PN (Unterhaltung)]


Ich habe mich angemeldet!


----------



## Goblin (12 November 2012)

Man könnte ja mal die Sparkasse Mainz informieren. Da weiss sicher jemand gar nicht was mit seinem Konto passiert und hat irgendwann die Kripo im Haus



> Konto-Nr. 1200207247
> Blz: 55050120
> Sparkasse Mainz


 


> Sparkasse Mainz
> Anstalt des öffentlichen Rechts
> Bahnhofstr. 1
> 55116 Mainz


 
Quelle
https://www.sparkasse-mainz.de/privatkunden/index.php?n=/privatkunden/&[email protected]@[email protected]@IF



> Seit einigen Tagen ist die Handy-Nummer des suspekten Herrn nicht mehr erreichbar


 
Man wird die SIM vorsichtshalber im Klo entsorgt haben


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Man könnte ja mal die Sparkasse Mainz informieren.


Keine schlechte Idee, siehe auch > HIER <. Was aber noch wichtiger wäre, sind Strafanzeigen von Deutschland aus. Da bietet sich übrigens die Polizei in Aachen nahezu an, da die direkten Kontakt nach Belgien hat.

Wer es noch immer nicht geschnallt hat, da wird zwar eine de-Domain verwendet und auch auf den deutschen Endkundenmarkt zu gegriffen aber der Anbieter behauptet, ein belgisches Unternehmen in 4730 Raeren zu sein. Raeren ist nur einen Steinwurf von Aachen entfernt.


----------



## passer (14 November 2012)

Vorsicht in AGB steht Zahlungsmöglichkeit Lastschrift und Kreditkarte u.a.
Geht man dann die Bestellung durch, wird nur Vorauskasse angeboten.

Finger weg, das ist das Merkmal offensichtlicher Shops die Geld nehmen, aber Ware nicht liefern.


----------



## HeiligerGeist (14 November 2012)

Aus Schaden wird man klug. Buchen wir´s als Lehrgeld... Ich dachte, ich bin ein alter Computerhase. Pustekuchen, reingelegt :=)
Dieser Mensch hatte sich auf eine Anzeige von mir in Ebay-Kleinanzeigen gemeldet. Da hatte ich mich erst einmal sehr gefreut!
Und das hat man sicherlich schamhaft ausgenutzt. Ich habe ihm auch noch berichtet, daß wir eine kleine, nicht gerade wohlhabende
Selbsthilfegruppe sind... Das macht seine Skrupellosigkeit besonders deutlich. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich die AGB nicht gelesen (wer tut
das schon? Dann dürfte man gar nichts mehr kaufen), hätte mir wahrscheinlich auch nix genützt.

Interessant das Verhalten von Ebay-Kleinanzeigen. Dort habe ich mich per eMail auch gemeldet und die riefen mich abends am heiligen
Sonntag aus Berlin an, um mir mitzuteilen, daß man mit EBAY ganz und gar nichts zu tun hat. Ach so, fragte ich, und was ist das für ein
Name, den Sie da tragen: EBAY-Kleinanzeigen? Nun ja - outgesourced sozusagen... Das macht man ja auch nicht umsonst. Auch dort der
Hinweis auf Geschäftsbedingungen. Ebay-Kleinanzeigen sei nur für Käufe in der eigenen Stadt gegen Selbstabholung und Barzahlung
gedacht. Haben "die sie noch alle"?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 November 2012)

HeiligerGeist schrieb:


> Haben "die sie noch alle"?


Ja! Nicht um sonst kommt beim Aufruf so ein komische Popup:


----------



## HeiligerGeist (14 November 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ja! Nicht um sonst kommt beim Aufruf so ein komische Popup:


Bei mir war so etwas nicht.


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2012)

Muß ich unserm Geist hier Recht geben.
Bis zum Versuch einen Anbieter zu kontaktieren kam dieses Popup (mit FF & NoScript) nicht.
Allerdings gibt es an prominenter Stelle einen Link zu einer Warnseite.


----------



## HeiligerGeist (14 November 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Muß ich unserm Geist hier Recht geben.
> Bis zum Versuch einen Anbieter zu kontaktieren kam dieses Popup (mit FF & NoScript) nicht.
> Allerdings gibt es an prominenter Stelle einen Link zu einer Warnseite.


Also, wenn man ständig und schnell im Netz unterwegs ist, kann einem der eine oder andere Hinweis schon verlustigt gehen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2012)

... von meiner einer Oma ... schrieb:
			
		

> Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht ...


Also - schreib mir langsam nach:
I c h  m u ß  W a r n h i n w e i s e  u n d  A G Bs  l e s e n  a u c h  w e n n  s i e  t o d l a n g w e i l i g  s i n d !


----------



## HeiligerGeist (15 November 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Also - schreib mir langsam nach:
> I c h m u ß W a r n h i n w e i s e u n d A G Bs l e s e n a u c h w e n n s i e t o d l a n g w e i l i g s i n d !


Bist Du ein Witzbold?


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2012)

Gelegentlich - und bei solchen Steilvorlagen wie Du sie lieferst immer.
Ich hätte es auch so formulieren können:
Wenn Du zu blöd zum lesen bist brauchst hinterher nicht heulen!
Also - was ist Dir lieber ...


----------



## HeiligerGeist (16 November 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Gelegentlich - und bei solchen Steilvorlagen wie Du sie lieferst immer.
> Ich hätte es auch so formulieren können:
> Wenn Du zu blöd zum lesen bist brauchst hinterher nicht heulen!
> Also - was ist Dir lieber ...


Mir ist ein Forum mit gjten Umgangsformen lieber. Gehab Dich wohl.


----------



## HeiligerGeist (16 November 2012)

guten


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2012)

Und tschüß


----------



## Geschädigter702 (17 November 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Anwalt einschalten, der neben zivilen Bemühungen parallel auch eine Strafanzeige anstößt.
> Wie ist die genaue Gerätebezeichnung und wie viel hast du bezahlt?


 

Samsung UE55ES6100 und ich habe , da mir der überaus großzügige Herr Seiler die Kosten in Höhe von 10€ für die Blitzüberweisung ,freundlicherweise erlassen hat, 701,90€ bezahlt .
 Also Anzeige habe ich erstattet , würde jetzt nur noch gern wissen ob es ratsam ist einem Anwalt auch noch Geld zu geben oder lieber auf die Polizei zu vertrauen, da ich keine Rechtsschutz hab.
Auf eine Rückbuchungsanforderung bei der Sparkasse bekommt man übrigens als Antwort: das über das Geld auf dem Konto bereits verfügt worden sei.
Sieht wohl schlecht für uns aus liebe Leute.


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2012)

Geschädigter702 schrieb:


> Samsung UE55ES6100, 701,90€


Damit lagen die belgischen Halunken über 300 € unter den üblichen Preisschlagern - warum wohl?



Geschädigter702 schrieb:


> ...würde jetzt nur noch gern wissen ob es ratsam ist einem Anwalt auch noch Geld zu geben oder lieber auf die Polizei zu vertrauen...


Die Polizei wird dir das Geld nicht wieder bringen. So was passiert allenfalls dann, wenn die Anzeige gleich über einen Anwalt läuft, der auch gleich die Rückgewinnungshilfe mit betreut und vor allem gegen voreilige Einstellungen nach Akteneinsichtnahme sachlich fundierte Beschwerde einreicht.



Geschädigter702 schrieb:


> Sieht wohl schlecht für uns aus liebe Leute.


Ja, wahrscheinlich!


----------



## Hippo (17 November 2012)

Geschädigter702 schrieb:


> ...Also Anzeige habe ich erstattet , würde jetzt nur noch gern wissen ob es ratsam ist einem Anwalt auch noch Geld zu geben oder lieber auf die Polizei zu vertrauen, da ich keine Rechtsschutz hab.


Die Entscheidung kann und wird Dir keiner abnehmen. U.U. findest Du einen Anwalt der für die erste Forderung nicht den vollen Betrag nimmt sondern erst dann voll berechnet wenns weitergeht.

Prozeßkostenrechner:
Gegenstandswert: 
700,00 
Kläger beauftragt Anwalt: ja 
Beklagter beauftragt Anwalt: nein 
Prozess ist Berufungsverfahren: nein 

Anwaltsgebühren: 162,50 
Auslagenpauschalen: 20,00 
Umsatzsteuer (19 %): 34,67 
Gerichtskosten: 135,00 

Gesamtkosten: 352,18





Geschädigter702 schrieb:


> ...Auf eine Rückbuchungsanforderung bei der Sparkasse bekommt man übrigens als Antwort: das über das Geld auf dem Konto bereits verfügt worden sei.


Das ist klar, eine Überweisung wieder einzufangen ist verdammt schwer bis unmöglich. Eine realistische Chance hast Du ungefähr noch 10 min nachdem sie beauftragt wurde.



Geschädigter702 schrieb:


> Sieht wohl schlecht für uns aus liebe Leute.


Das hast Du messerscharf erkannt. Der Typ sitzt sonstwo und wenn man ihn erwischt dürfte von der Kohle nix mehr da sein.
Möglicherweise sitzt ein Finanzagent dazwischen und es gibt eine Chance sich bei dieser armen Sau schadlos zu halten.

>>> http://www.polizei-beratung.de/themen-und-tipps/betrug/finanzagenten.html


----------



## Goblin (17 November 2012)

> warum wohl?


 
Gier frisst Hirn


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Möglicherweise sitzt ein Finanzagent dazwischen...


Möglicher Weise, anzunehmen ist das:





Goblin schrieb:


> Sparkasse Mainz
> 
> 
> > Konto-Nr. 1200207247
> ...


Siehe hier: http://www.auktionshilfe.info/post_77722#post77722


----------



## Tjalk (4 Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Hr Schall in ein Industriehaus nach Kiel gewechselt. Laut AGB ist der Gerichtsstand aber Tettnang am Bodensee...

Lässt bloß die Finger davon


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (5 Dezember 2012)

Tjalk schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Hr Schall in ein Industriehaus nach Kiel gewechselt.


 
Vielleicht dauert es nicht mehr lange und es löst sich der Hr Schall in Rauch auf.
Soll bei anonymen Gaunern schon öfter vorgekommen sein.


----------



## Menno (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo, wir sind bei Restposten Seiler reingefallen, hatten uns vorher leider nicht in diesem Forum informiert!!!
Wir bekamen eine Rechnung, haben an die Mainzer Sparkasse überwiesen - an eine Frau Anemone Singer und bekamen natürlich kein Gerät zugeschickt.
Nachdem ein Anwalt nichts bewirken konnte, die Polizei meinte, man hätte keine Chance, die IHK Brüssel keinen Eintrag der Firma fand und die Internetbeschwerdestelle mein Anliegen nicht bearbeiten kann, wende ich mich an Euch - was können wir in diesem Fall noch unternehmen? Gegen solche Betrüger muss man doch eine Chance haben, oder?


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2013)

Über einen Anwalt Akteneinsicht beantragen und gegen die Kontoinhaberin vorgehen.
Wenn die (was zu vermuten ist) ein Muli ist kannst Du versuchen Dir dort Dein Geld wiederzuholen. Unbenommen davon solltest Du gegen die Kontoinhaberin Strafanzeige stellen
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Muli


----------

